# OH CRAPPIE DAYS



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Well got back from my annual trip to lake Talquin. We didn't crush them by know means but the fish we caught were damn good ones










Just to give you an idea this is a 120 qrt cooler and the smallest fish is 10 1/4 inches


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Dang...Thats some nice Crap! Tim, did you do a baseball clinic the other day?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, I am going to be trying to get out this week if I get any time. They are starting to heat up a little here in Ar. Congrats on some fine eating.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya, and it was on the radio


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

ain't nuttin wrong with that mess. Some fine eatin there


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That is crushing them in my book. Good mess of Crappie...

NJD


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats some crappie slabs. Good lookin fish.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess of fish! when's the fish fry?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:hungry Darn! Just DARN!!! Very nice...


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Tspecks, have you ever crappie fished Lake Seminole? I have heard it is pretty good, just wondering.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Fine mess of fish.Makes me feel better as I am leaving at 6 pm to go there for the weekend. Hope I get some like that.


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Mess of Fish!


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

got 16 big specks in Talquin lasttuesday.4ft deep on minnows .should behot all of next week! You guys can have the trolling ,ultralight slip cork way more fun.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy cow~ those two are huge......


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

YUM YUM!!!!


----------

